# Whitmore Lake



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Buddy just built a house on Whitmore Lake a few years ago and wants to get into icefishing. I've never fished it. Anyone on here spend a lot of time out there in the winter?


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry, used the search function after I posted this thread. Does not sound like Whitmore is that good of an icefishing lake. Might still give it a try for some Pikes!


----------



## Backlasher (Jan 8, 2009)

I live there close to the lake.I fish it all spring thru fall and catch the heck out of bass pike and some nice walleyes. I was seeing some very nice blue gills on beds while bass fishing. I am starting to ice fish the lake again this year. it is going to be a lot of drilling of holes to locate the fish during ice season. I was just out this afternoon and just caught short perch.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

I know a guy was posting on here a couple weeks ago with a picture of a Eye jigged up on that lake.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

i have tried it 5 or 6 times throught the ice by the dnr launch. not good for me, but i have heard and seen nice fish caught on the south end middle.you should try it. good luck if you go.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

i almost forgot, stop up at ricks bait next to the tavern, tell em where your buddy lives, he will take good care of you guys.


----------



## Backlasher (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey coho, if you ever want to hit whitmore and want to fish with someone let me know I live only 5 minutes west of the lake. that goes for everybody. I am always looking to fish with someone new. I have all the toys for fishing except a quad to pull the stuff out.


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I've given up on that lake. I know for a fact that there are some decent eyes in the lake, but I've come to the conclusion I'm not skilled enough to find them.

During ice fishing season though I've only tried near the launch, and much like what COHO says, I've heard the winter action is elsewhere...


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Backlasher said:


> Hey coho, if you ever want to hit whitmore and want to fish with someone let me know I live only 5 minutes west of the lake. that goes for everybody. I am always looking to fish with someone new. I have all the toys for fishing except a quad to pull the stuff out.


I live about 10 minutes from there and I have a quad. Two issues though - my trailer is currently obstructed by a few face cords of wood at a buddy's house. Second, I'll need to get a snowmobile helmet since I left mine up north and it's too much of a pain to drive up there. If I get all that stuff and a new ORV sticker for 2010, I'll see if we cannot put something together.


----------



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

Whitmore has potential, I have caught decent pike, nice gills and crappie out of there in the spring/summer. In the winter I have never done too well. I would say to just get out there and try it out you never know, and make sure your exploring new waters often and popping a lot of holes.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

RichP said:


> I've given up on that lake. I know for a fact that there are some decent eyes in the lake, but I've come to the conclusion I'm not skilled enough to find them.
> 
> During ice fishing season though I've only tried near the launch, and much like what COHO says, I've heard the winter action is elsewhere...


As I have grown up fishing that lake over 30 years and watched its decline on good size bluegills over the past 10 years, I am in total agreement with Rich and COHO...Even though I think the crappies can go on any given evening if they can be found...


----------



## Backlasher (Jan 8, 2009)

Passmeabrewski said:


> I live about 10 minutes from there and I have a quad. Two issues though - my trailer is currently obstructed by a few face cords of wood at a buddy's house. Second, I'll need to get a snowmobile helmet since I left mine up north and it's too much of a pain to drive up there. If I get all that stuff and a new ORV sticker for 2010, I'll see if we cannot put something together.




It's not that a quad is really needed on that lake, it is a little bit easier to make a lot of moves if needed. I have no problem walking. I just like to meet other people who enjoy ice fishing,and share different styles of fishing. I am planing on trying after work on Thursday late afternoon around 4pm.


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

Backlasher said:


> I am planing on trying after work on Thursday late afternoon around 4pm.


might be real good, theres a storm coming right about then. good luck, i have to work


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Another vote for Rick's bait shop. I don't fish Whitmore (live right behind it) but I get all my bait from Rick's.


----------



## Scoop-D-Bear (Oct 23, 2002)

Does anyone happen to know when the tournament is out there this year? I know it is fast approaching. 
Thanks


----------



## TheHurt (Jan 7, 2009)

I picked up a flyer from Ricks last week and I believe it is the 30th and 31 of Jan.


----------



## Scoop-D-Bear (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks......I am thinking I might give it a try. I heard it's $20/person with two man teams. For that kinda money might be worth the chance at winning something.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Jan. 30 at:8:00am Jan.31 at:10:00am and you register at Rick's/ Cost is $20.00 per person and max of four per team. I've never fished the event myself, but everyone I've talked to states it's a great time! The info is from the flyer Rick gave me!


----------

